# yahoo mail popups



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I am getting regular pop-ups in the lower right corner of my Yahoo mail page, asking me to add someone to my messenger list or chat or something like that (wouldn't you know that as soon as I decide to ask about it, I haven't seen one pop up for awhile). This is the kind of message:" &#21016;&#26032;&#28059; would like to add you to his or her Online Contacts list." It says ""Y! Messenger in pale letters along the bottom, but when I did a google search for info on deleting Yahoo messenger, it sounds like I would need to delete a Yahoo messenger program, which I do not find listed in the programs installed. Any ideas or suggestions? I would like to prevent this from popping up at all. Is there any way to do that? 

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

I get what you're saying, though it wasn't really clear from your post. When someone sees your e-mail by some means (be it a forum like this one, a blog post, etc) and they're on the same e-mail provider (in this case, Yahoo) they can ask to add you to their IM list, which is what you're seeing. But here's where things get complicated, and I'll try to tell you this without lecturing you in HTML 5.0 programming; Yahoo has chosen to make their IM service an integral part of the web-mail UI (User Interface), and that means that you can IM friends without needing to install their IM app... Basically, when you log into Yahoo mail, you load up their IM as well (no, there's no way to disable it) and that's where the requests are coming from; the embedded IM in Yahoo's web-mail service. You can always put a mass post to all your contact forms (blog, forums like HT, mailing lists, etc) asking people not to try to add you to their IM lists, but there's not much else you can do on the free side.


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

I just checked this out and this is what i came up with. I was in the Classic Mail but it is probably the same concept in any version. 

You can sign out of chat by going to the link that says "available" and clicking the down arrow, which gives you a list of choices. select "sign out of chat" and it will show you as unavailable instead of available. Or for a more permanent solution, go to mail options, when that page opens on the left had side, in classic anyway, there is a list and on that list is "Spam" click that, there is a box to select that says "Block chat messages from anyone who is not in my Contacts list" put a check there and then click save changes, and you are done. Now only people in your contacts can IM you. But they wont even know you are online if you put yourself "unavailable". No more pop up chat window. Hope that helps!! Good luck


----------

